# A true 1911 in .380



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

So how long will it be for some manufcturer to make a 1911 in .380 caliber?


----------



## nUgZ (Nov 22, 2009)

It'll never happen.


----------



## Peaceful (Oct 2, 2009)

*1911*



hideit said:


> So how long will it be for some manufcturer to make a 1911 in .380 caliber?


 I do not believe it can be a 1911 and not be a 45acp.
But there are some out there that come relatively close.
Peaceful


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

Closest out there is the Sig 238


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


:smt1099


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Sounds like a Colt Mustang.


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

MLB said:


> Sounds like a Colt Mustang.


I have read somewhere that Sig licensed the colt mustang design for the 238 - but then made a few changes


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

beretta-neo said:


> Closest out there is the Sig 238





MLB said:


> Sounds like a Colt Mustang.


I know I sound like a broken record for repeating this, but while the Sig 238 is close, it's "close" but no cigar. the 238 is actually a _little _closer than the Mustang due to the new removable main spring housing, but still, the firing mechanism is totally different.

Llama actually had a model that was "closest" to the 1911 only differing in size.

I hope no one ever makes a full size 1911 or even a 3" 1911 in .380, some things should just never be done. Any one that would advocate a "true" 1911 in .380 needs to be tea bagged by Jack Black.

:watching:


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> Any one that would advocate a "true" 1911 in .380 needs to be tea bagged by Jack Black.
> 
> :watching:


LMFAO :anim_lol::smt082:anim_lol:


----------



## sixguncowboy (Jul 7, 2009)

Personally, I like the idea. I have a Chiappa 1911-22, same size as a 1911 & looks like a 1911. But that's where the similarity ends. It's a fun gun to shoot and a tack driver & a lot cheaper to shoot. Would be a good concealed carry gun in an Officer or Commander size. Think I'll write Chiappa & plant the idea in their minds. :draw:


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

sixguncowboy said:


> Personally, I like the idea. I have a Chiappa 1911-22, same size as a 1911 & looks like a 1911. But that's where the similarity ends. It's a fun gun to shoot and a tack driver & a lot cheaper to shoot. Would be a good concealed carry gun in an Officer or Commander size. Think I'll write Chiappa & plant the idea in their minds. :draw:


Given the existing options in 9mm, why would you want a .380 1911? The ammo is almost the same cost as .45ACP?

I see no reason for a 36oz+/- .380 handgun, but that's just me.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> Given the existing options in 9mm, why would you want a .380 1911? The ammo is almost the same cost as .45ACP?
> 
> I see no reason for a 36oz+/- .380 handgun, but that's just me.


Same here. 9mm is small enough for a 1911 unless it's a .22 conversion for target practice.


----------



## sixguncowboy (Jul 7, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> Given the existing options in 9mm, why would you want a .380 1911? The ammo is almost the same cost as .45ACP?
> 
> I see no reason for a 36oz+/- .380 handgun, but that's just me.


My Chiappa 1911-22 weighs 32 oz with a full10 rd clip. A officers model in 380 would probably weigh 28 - 39oz. I reload and currently have over 500 rds of 380 fmj, & 200 rds of jhp ammo, & 100-175 rds of empty brass. So ammo cost is not much of a factor for me. Concealability is a factor.



dosborn said:


> Same here. 9mm is small enough for a 1911 unless it's a .22 conversion for target practice.


I've never owned one but from what I've read most 1911 22 conversions are problematic. That's why I bought the Chiappa 1911-22. So far, it has functioned flawlessly.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Go out and find an old Llama.
Exact copy of a 1911 about 60% of the big brother in .380

AFS


----------

